# Planning permission



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. My wife and I are thinking or relocating to Portugal. We are interested in purchasing a property besides the ocean on the Silver Coast. The building was built in 1974 and needs substantial renovation and rebuilding. We have been informed that the building is in a conservation (REN) area. It appears that the original Portuguese owner has also built annexes to the main building in the 1980's. Has any one had experience applying for planning permission for either rebuilding or renovating such a property?



Hope some one can shed some light on this matter. Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Have you spent time on the Silver Coast in the area where this 1974 property is located? Have you a copy of the up to date paperwork otherwise you are wasting everyone's time? Does your paperwork classify the habitable area of the buildings as equal to the actual habitual area?


----------



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

We have spent time in the Silver Coast where the property is located. The property has a habitation license. The habitation license is rather confusing as it lists a covered area and a built up area and is not consistent. It specifies a covered area of 360m2 but does not specify the buildup area. So I really do not know if the annexes are included. 

Any advice?

TQVM


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's unusual that the paperwork you have shows a larger property than actually exists so I'd suggest you go to or contact the planning dept in the relevant Camara/town hall & ask them to check their records & explain the situation to you.


----------

